# ****'s Kitchen



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone watching ****'s Kitchen? Sorry, this is funny. The forum won't allow me to write the word! Recently I read a book entitled, "Skinny [email protected]%$" and I wasn't allowed to use the title of the book in the title of my Book Review on Ezinearticles. Anyway I've regressed....is anyone watching the show_________ with Chef Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

its horrible lol, thats my 2 cents


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you saying that you wouldn't jump at the chance to be on the show?:lips:


----------



## daveok (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like watching it. I like watching Kitchen Knightmares. It makes me look at interesting places and how they suck at running it.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

the show is horrible, its a tourist attraction and a show in LV... thats it. idk if theres a new season or not, however i saw one season with the most ragtag group of weirdos, i have no idea how they even made it onto the show.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

It's entertainment, and as far as reality shows go, it's one I can tolerate watching.

Kitchen Nightmares is good (the BBC version, not the US).
The US is geared more like Heck's :lips: Kitchen, volatility rules all.
The BBC version is more toned down, and Gordon acts like he's actually there to help, instead of just pick a fight.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

That's us British, JustJim - understated, polite, NICE people:lol:

AZZIF!


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

'F Word' is good... along with dragons den and top gear...


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

I am watched it last year for the first time, and like you I was shocked by the people on the show. What rock did they crawl out from under...it was strange. So yes, I agree with your weirdo tag.

I do like Gordon Ramsey, something about him makes me laugh. He goes from being a lunatic to helpful within a nano second. I should add...I do like watching him, I'm not sure I would want to be working under him!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

JIM In my opinion Ramsay is one of the most qualified on the tube. The US version is more violent as is the US over The Brits. Some of the places he goes into should have been closed by their respective health departments before he ever went into them. As far as Hells Kitch he has a girl on there who says she is a cooking instructor? and as he says she is stealing the students money. She has messed up everything to date. One thing I say about the guy his restaurants are top shelf. He knows his onions.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

lol, agreed... i think hes a great chef, and very talented... ive read marco pierre white's book as well and i found myself wondering if i would want that kind of 'help' from them... granted theyre talented and educated men with a lot of too offer, but im not sure ill be able to handle that type of instruction...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Gordon really knows his way around ingredients. His food is delicious and at the end of the day that's what matters to me.

****'s Kitchen US is all set up, I'm willing to bet that the restaurants are instructed to not clean and clear out their fridges for a month beforehand haha. It seems too contrived and I can't imagine a health inspector walking in and not noticing those things.

The UK version seems more authentic and Gordon doesn't come across like a raving lunatic.

Has anyone watched Last Restaurant Standing? I'm getting into it now and I really like the concept. I don't know anything about the chef.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Watching right now...he just threw meat! You are spot on....Raving Lunatic...LOL!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I much prefer Kitchen Nightmares - when he is helping someone to correct their problems and make what they are doing into a paying, profitable business, and not just bitching them out as in HK, he's better.

But I wouldn't want to be inside his head.... I got enough stress happening. He is talented, he's making the most out of what he is and what he can do with it.

I like to see the mentoring side of him more than the HK stuff - yeah it is eye candy, I watch it, but sometimes I think it's too much chasing the dollar by producing a show for the masses. In the same breath, does HK inspire people to do better and try harder? Dunno, I'm not a chef, just wondering


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's obvious that most trained professionals can see past the theatrics and pick out what's happening. And like most, I prefer to watch The BBC version of his Nightmares. Just wish they came out with some new ones. The whole reality thing is a waste to us, only goes to show what folks will do, out of greed or lack of ethics, to get what they want and it only serves it's self.

The show this year is far and above one of the better seasons and we have watched them all. Still this doesn't say much mostly because of how highly edited and reassembled the show looks at times. You can also see how they have to hold on to the egits to keep the show in it's intended format or temper. Personally, the guy they got rid of last night had more potential than the guy they kept. Charlie, for whatever faults was still a cook and had shown the ability to adapt (plus what he said about knowing and learning were spot on) where that Seth character does not rate comment. It's funny to have been in the business as long as I was and then sit and watch, on TV, all of the characters I have seen throughout my career waltz across the screen. We would always joke that someone should make a show outta this. 

On a personal/professional note..... I have to say that I have a good deal of respect for Ramsay's talent and in some (if not many) cases his methods. Not the methods you see edited for effect but the ones you see when you look past the editing and create the context they were intended to for actually running a kitchen of his style and level of execution. I also have to say that No, his methods are not always the way folks want to be dealt with but in many cases they are the way they need to be dealt with. It's all about action and consequences and like Murphy's law there should be an equal and opposite reaction for each one (action and consequences) and judging by society's gradual slip into the lower levels of mediocrity and beyond, it's a way that is sorely needed to return. I never liked it when I went through it, as a newbie in the industry or life in general for that matter and I'm not saying that it was like a boot camp growing up. Far from it. What I am saying is that I honestly I am better for going through all of what I did when I was coming up through the ranks and growing up. What I did with my experiences and knowledge was my own choice. I will say that I wish I would have followed my instincts more and not caved to pressure from the HR schleps. But like I said it was my choice and I own my decisions...Like them or not.









It would be nice if we had a couple individuals on the boards here that have actually worked for Gordon Ramsay. It would be nice to hear from that side of the coin. Then again, to protect his image, they may have all been placed under or signed some form of a "gag order" or something.:look:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've worked with CMac, winner of last year's show.....
she chose to work in LA working each station, rotating over the course of a year. Christine is young, just out of CIA....certainly does not have exec chef chops. She's a delight, serious, etc but just does not have the life experiences that generally come with age.

Gordon lost my respect when he slipped and totally dissed women chefs on Conan O'Brien last week.....really bad chef.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Shroomgirl
I'm puzzled at Gordon Ramsay dissing female chefs. He has always actively promoted women in his kitchens. One of the very best of his apprentices is Angela Hartnett. I've eaten her food at two of his restaurants, and she has now got her 'own' restaurant under the Ramsay banner.
Angela Hartnett - Chef Patron at the York & Albany


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

What did he say?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

norm macdonald called him a cook, and ramsay said something to the effect of 'im a chef, women are cooks'. it was one of the best conan episodes in 16yrs imo... norm macdonald was so **** funny...

full episode here:
NBC Video Rewind


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

norm was higher than a kite, Gordon showed his true colors....lout.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

lol, he was definitely the highest hes ever been on conan... just rambling and saying the funniest crap ever...


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Watched it...Why do they always ruin these extras with drunk guests? Not impressed.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

why is the cooking segment always a huge joke and not taken seriously on any talk show???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought it was a super demo idea....it's got to be a challenge to work with drunk idiots, other than marketing to a different demographic I can't figure out why Gordon would walk into that mess. This is where I'm holding my fingers back from typing derogatory comments against Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I gotta wonder how much heckling Norm gave Gordon off camera. I'd bet dollars to donuts that it was a good amount. I'd also have to agree that the way Gordon has promoted it doesn't make sense. 

Yet I can see why a statement like that, taken in direct context to the professional setting, could put you off on him. Still, not having seen the interview, or been behind the scenes, I still have to wonder though... Could it possibly have been a reference to cooks at home since his training would and does put the title of Chef behind every position that appears on his show or operates his kitchens? Then again I really haven't watched any form of late night show since May 22nd 1992. Not a defense, just an observation


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Based on how people seem to work for Ramsay for a very long time and how he comes off in the British Nightmares, I personally think he's basically a pretty nice guy. 

You can tell he doesn't put as much personal effort into the US Nightmares but hes a lot bigger now then he was when he started them in the UK. And yea its all about the drama.

While ****'s Kitchen won't teach me much about cooking, or running a kitchen, I have to admit I get a guilty pleasure watching him mess with people and provoke them on it, being most are completely unqualified.

Seth was kept on not because he was better than Charlie, but because of the drama potential he generates. The show NEEDS big screw ups, you can't have those if you have competent chefs, you need hacks to drag teams down and try to cheat. 

I'm sure more than once Ramsay picked a challenge winner based not on performance but what brings the most drama to the show. **** there was one last season where the prize was a photo shoot. Do you think Ramsay was going to go pose with a bunch of men? :lol:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

im curious to see how the show with marco pierre white is going to turn out... the australian / british version is pretty good but its not something i think will be popular in the states...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How hard can it be? You have one seating, tables aren't even turned. Pretty basic menu, ie., Beef Wellington, Rack of Lamb, Caesar Salad, Risotto, etc. Eight people on each team. Seriously, what's the problem?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you should sign up... youd definitely win then.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I should. But I'm too plain.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

too plain?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah I don't have anything pierced, too old, etc.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

It was a funny episode...keep in mind it was on The Connan O'Brian show at 1:00 in the morning, with Norm McDonald standing by...funny stuff. Gordon was extremely funny and rolled with all the jokes. His comment about women being cooks, was a joke, he even said so after the audience gasped. It was funny. Norm asked him why he became a cook, and Godon corrected him and told him the correct word was Chef...and that ladies cook.

Maybe he meant women at home, who knows, but he was personable and funny! 

I like him and I wouldn't mind seeing the new cookbook he has written.

Candee


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot...thanks *iconoclast for providing the link.
Candee
*


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

It does sound easy, doesn't it?
Now, if one of those people is Seth.....


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

no worries... enjoy.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe having to deal with Gordon Ramsey makes it difficult.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've worked for Ramsey types.
I'd take working with him over his mini me any day.


----------



## prochef360 (Nov 10, 2008)

his abusive language can be quite offensive. i wonder if he is actually playing to the camera and viewers more that his true (or mad?) passion.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

yes he is... for the american shows its trumped up bs... if you watch him on bbc he is civilized and humane.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I agree with this but he DOES curse a lot on the BBC as well but it seems more natural and not so forced.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I hate it how on Kitchen Nightmares he seems to gag and throw up on everything he eats.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it that hard to get the food out to the customers? I don't mean to offend anyone.
I have very little experience in food service.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Doesn't look like it should be that hard. But then again with all the cameras and GR screaming in your face I wonder...


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Working for Ramsey would be tough, always waiting to get creamed at, reminds me of working on the farm with my Dad.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone watching the chopping block on NBC?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

here's a couple cute clips - links to other LittleGordon stuff

YouTube - Little Gordon - part 1
YouTube - Young Gordon Ramsay 2
YouTube - Little Gordon - part 3


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

moved this to Chopping Block thread


----------



## masterrecipe (Mar 8, 2009)

It's all about personal preferances when it comes to TV. I prefer the F Word rather than Kitchen Nightmares, but do like the entertainment value of H€lls Kitchen.

Thing is . . . on the original UK H€lls Kitchen, the chefs were celebs. Why don't they do this in the U.S version. Or is it that here in the UK we have dozens of Z-list celebs willing to put themselves up for anything as long as they get 5 mins on TV??

One criticism, is that Mr Ramsey could tone down the expletives a bit.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

about 25 years ago, a really nice dinner house was hesitant to hire me as a line cook. interesting, I was to be the first female ever in that kitchen, and they were worried about my take on the language that flew?
one of the managers pointed out that I had been several years in logging camps and on various boats and might have heard it.
got the job, loved it, and I tried not to embarrass the boys! hehe
also could point out that the loggers who can be very naughty when in town, in camp for the most part were pretty well behaved--goes back to tradition. sailors on the other hand-oh my!
but wow on The Chopping Block last night and on last years Top Chef seemed I heard the ef word more often than ever--you're on TV for crying out loud and I understand pressure, but what happened to a smidgen of self control?
Nan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and editing.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

do you think the Chris/Andrea schism is fueled by producers?

Concentrating in that pit has got to be rough.
Put your head down and cook. 
I wonder if they get to calibrate or work with the ovens in down times to see why things are burning.

Top Chef is more challenging, I'd love to talk to someone on the inside.....


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

What was with the false drama with the flaming homosexual decorator and the maitre de?

The whole 'dropped' cake thing was obviously set up, and having it TIVOed I played it frame by frame and you could see the guy let go of the cake and make no effort to save it.

Just odd to include that.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

JP is coming into his own.
Look for a spin-off featuring him in the near future.
That's my guess anyway.
He has been featured more this season than in the past.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh god, I bet you are right.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

These guys are having a tough time working together.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chef at The Bogotta, you must be kidding , none of those contestants can handle the pressure of working a line, much less a whole operation.

This guy Ben, should win an Academy Award for imitation of a cook or chef or whatever. He has messed up at every service. Ramsay has patience with him ,I would not have let him back in kitchen. Danny and Paula are best of the 4.:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

CMac the winner of last year's ****'s Kitchen is working for a year at the LA restaurant learning each station....and getting paid monthly instead of a lump sum. She is great, YOUNG.....mid-twenties, just out of CIA.....worked under some exceptional chefs in STL.....but certainly not ready for exec chef.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

At least she had the feel. I have found working with young people in this business you either have it in the hands or you dont. Better to find out right away.:chef:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have certainly been all over the board when it comes to this show. :blush:


After all i have stated in the past......I have come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason to the show and is totally in the control of the Director, Editor and Chef Ramsay. Not necessarily in that order either.:look: It is entertainment and absolutely nothing else. Although I do look for the day that some contestants of superior substance do make their way into the ranks and............:lol:

Giovanni stayed totally under the radar until that one show and even though he wasn't as strong creatively as a couple others, I had believed that he would have remained until the last 2-3 contestants. This is based on his actions in the groups as a leader. Shows how much of a grasp on the show I have. My wife feels that Ben is nothing but a walking bag of hot air and I'd have to agree with her. In all honesty there are those that stay for ratings and those that get pushed off to keep those others for ratings. After Robert left last night I had Ben pegged because they needed to keep Andrea for the purpose I mentioned above but then again...........We don't see anything that the three I mentioned in the first paragraph want or don't want us to.


I honestly think it will be Paula and Danny in the final. Heck, maybe not for Exec to start but as a future position I'd hire either or both of them.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have wondered the same thing, none of these guys seem overly bright. I cha;ked it up to a reality show.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, I'm finally getting into _He_11'_s Kitchen_. I've never seen any of the series before. I'm a few episodes into season 4, but which season should I watch after that?

I assume I'll just go to season 1 and watch chronologically and then skip back to season 5.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I also just started watching it and can only find 4 and 5 on hulu. Hoping to find 1-3 somewhere.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

theyre filming kitchen nightmares at a friends restaurant. they setting up tonight and going through the weekend... i am going to try to get in there and see how it goes, but apparently how the show works is there are no walk-in customers... everyone is given vouchers before filming begins. i had no idea.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I just finished season 4 this week. I loved it.

I didn't get it before. All the words that are spewed; it's just a game. It's not personal, that's how the kitchen works.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm almost done with watching season 1. What a great show once you get past Chef Ramsey's insults. I have developed a great respect for him.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Instead of starting a new thread on the topic......... Why not just resurrect last years where it left off. 

So we have another group of folks that by either editing, casting or lack of talent are rather "interesting" in both attitude and....well....... ability. 

Understanding full well that we only see a portion of what is actually said or what goes on as well as some of the seemingly staged situations and bumped up attitudes.......Even some of the entertainment factor of the show is fading and after the second episode tonight......it's just about reached the end for me. I just can't sit and watch people being stupid in any fashion. Plus the attitude most of all......is this really the crap that Television audiences want to see? If so.....Am I missing something and exactly what is it? As a former Executive Chef I'm just not sure I can continue watching the show, even for what ever gits and shiggels factor remains. 

Then again..... there is really nothing else worth watching during the time slot (so far). I can say for sure that it's not worth it to continue trying to figure out the contestants or Show from on a professional level. Maybe I'm wrong for even trying in the first place but....... that's just me. 

It's almost like the majority of the contestants really don't have much talent to begin with and have some deep seeded desire to show off or are so masochistic and have such low self esteem they need the abuse. No matter how loud they bark even to the contrary I'd like to believe that is not the case and in years past there have been some shinning moments. This year?????? I guess we'll have to wait and see. 

I guess I've had a shift in position about things. In the past I have made comments in favor of Chef Ramsay and in some cases the show but now I have to wonder. Why does a Chef that is so talented and so successful have to do a show like this? What is gained in stature or role when things are done in the interest of ratings, shock and awe......Talent is traded for what? Where the heck is the bar being set? IMHPO there is no longer any focus on cooking or talent and the show and role of Chef Ramsay can do nothing but deminish the overall public perception of what a truly talented Chef should be and act like.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Just watched what I think was the first episode of the newest season.

For living about 2 miles due north of the digital broadcast towers, I'm amazed at how much of the time the screen is blank. Didn't get to see who got kicked off the blue and red teams last night.

But one question that plagues me: I've been to restaurants where I complained to the waitress that a steak was not medium rare, and was told the chef would make that determination. So, why in Gordon Ramsey's xxxx kitchen, does every customer carry the weight of having just come down off the mountain with their opinion carved in stone? And the chefs get beat up because of what some customer of unknown cullinary prowess complains?

At least Mr Ramsey should oughta verify the legitimacy of a complaint before taking it out on the poor chefs. Customers are always right, so give them another plating, but don't yell at the chefs unless its really warranted. And those times should be sparse occurences!

doc


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I watched both episodes, as I am a slut for this sort of thing.
It's not exactly realistic, but there are touches of reality.
We've all (well most) worked for the agro-chef at one time or another, and we've defintely worked with cooks with those types of attitudes.
It's entertainement, and I myself am entertained by it.
Those that take it too seriously or literally are the ones that have the biggest issue with it.
I'm not big on reality shows, but this one has aspects that appeal to me personally, so I watch.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

So last night's episode, who got kicked off the red team and which 2 got kicked off the blue team?

Curious minds wanna know! 

doc


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

During the first episode the Diner Owner got booted during service, opening up a spot for Robert, who at first was on the blue side but then got moved to the red when Melinda was voted off the red team.
At the end of the second episode the ex-Marine (Joseph) got in Chef's face, and we had a cliffhanger (to be continued), so no one actually was booted from the second episode.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just for the record.....and remember this is just my opinion (professional or not) I did find the show amusing at first. Unfortunately it's progressed past that point. It's the heightened level of arrogance, anger and loose canon portrayal of all of us that have worked in a kitchen.

The average schmo has never had and because of these shows still has no clue about what it's like in the kitchen. I have family that even after being in the business for 20 years would look at me in utter surprise when I would say that I had to be at the restaurant 6hrs before open. They didn't realize what it took to get ready and thought we just kind meandered through things. That was until they actually visited the restaurant to see me before opening.

Part of the problem is there really aren't too many shows that show you that. and probably for good reason. Maybe because it doesn't make for good television?????? Then again there are probably a 1000 just in the kitchen and somethings were just not meant to be put on television for that reason.

Unfortunately the show this year...in just the first 2 episodes.......has been able to highlight the the worst possible attitudes and behavior from all aspects.........FOH and BOH. It's the fact that the producers have gone out of their way to outfit the show with the very reason why the restaurant industry is in it's current state and why it has never been taken nor received any form of serious respect. It's the "when I get a real job" mentality and the reason many end up saying........ when I get a real job. Drives me up the wall especially since I gave close to 30 years of my life and limb to the industry. It was my real job!









I admit the kitchen is a stressful place and we all have blown off steam. I have come close to crossing the line on more than one occasion and probably did but......you did your damdest to avoid it or at least that's what I was taught. But when you did, and I sure I did in my Bosses eyes, you paid the price.

This has been a long time building especially for me. Events all over during the last 10-12 years have prompted me to try and figure out what has gone wrong. If you're asking why or saying what a pin head I sound like that's not the case. It's because I fix things. 80% of the kitchens I took over needed to be turned around or restructured. I was mostly hired to mop up after a dismal start or when things had fallen to a low point after a few years of operations. I also did many start-ups as well.

Anyhow, I see something broken, the least I do is try to figure out the issue and then formulate a plan and then execute it. What that experience has shown me is that there are so many reasons why but the one that stands out in my mind is that I honestly believe the issue is the WWE, WWF or WW who gives a flying rats azz what ww it is. The Springers, the Real Housewives (Atlanta, OC, New Jersey) Miami social, etc, etc, etc "shtuff" that seem to be spewing forth on the airwaves currently. It's that whole in your face mentality that has become mainstream in todays teens as well as the 20 and 30 "nothings" that appear on shows like this. Who woulda thunk that acting like a inmature, overspoiled, underdisciplined @#!%%^**&^%$#$%^&*()_ would get you notoriety and fame. What ever happened to class, hard work and style?

It's been mentioned that this is entertainment and....believe it or not I would whole heartedly agree. But.......when the line between entertainment is blurred and that entertainment enters the mainstream in the form of actions and attitude....like the WWF, WWE, Extreme Fighting, etc have done.......Then it's not just entertainment. It rubs off. People become their environment. Can't help it and the only way for it not to........ is to change, fix or outright avoid it.

You eat fat and you get fat. You watch stoopid, arrogant, angry jackazzez you............


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

oldschool -

this "whole schtinge" goes way way way back in my own experience on this board to the Gordon Ramsey schtick shows.

but I completely agree - most of the tvfood network and (other) cooking themed shows are not a single atom more than "Dancing with the Stars" or "American Idol."

replace "saute and docking" with "singing and dancing" and you can't tell the difference.

substitute Allen Funt and "Candid Camera" and that is the entire intent - television 
amusement for ratings. cooking, bikinis, personal conflict - pick a topic - matters not - "food tv" has moved far far far away from "educational" to "ratings"

get a wannabe Playboy Bunny, put her on a beach, in a straw hut, with propane burners, in a bikini, have her dump the boiling pasta water down the front of the bikini, bingo - top ratings. educational value = zero; ratings = off the chart.

sad <sigh> but fact.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

sadly, i have to agree that ****'s Kitchen is crap. I am however glad that Ramsay's BBC show The F Word is back and as good as ever.


----------

